# Vevor 28" Cutter DRIVER software needed!



## BattleGarage (Apr 16, 2016)

So, I had to pick up a cheap get me by cutter while my workhorse awaits parts and everything came in just fine accept for the little 3" mini CD with the driver on it...it was cracked and therefor unreadable. 

I have contacted the seller on Amazon as well as Vevor themselves to acquire the driver I need. I just figured maybe someone here has a Vevor and can email me the driver? Never hurts to ask haha.

Thanks in advance!

Michael


----------



## dcbevins (Jul 31, 2011)

Sorry, don't have one. But normally these kind of cutters have a usb and/or a serial port. For a serial port you should not need a driver. You just need cutting software that can use the machines internal language, hp-gl or whatever else it uses. Most cutters, but not all, come with cutting software. So the cutting software is what you are in dire need of, not a driver, which may have been on the cracked cd. Most new computers don't have serial ports. But you can buy a usb to serial adapter. If it has a serial port, you get a usb to serial, make sure you get the right serial cable. It has been a while, but I think you want a null serial cable.

You could try cutting software like signcut pro and see if it can talk to the cutter.

The usb, internally to the machine is usually a usb to serial adapter. Those sometimes need drivers. You would need to find the chipset the adapter uses. Then find the manufactures web site which should have a driver.


----------



## BattleGarage (Apr 16, 2016)

Yep, no serial port on my mobo. I have it connected via USB and I do have a couple software options to test out if it can interact with the cutter or not. The PC wasn't "seeing" the cutter...maybe a blind connection might still work.

Cheers!


----------



## BattleGarage (Apr 16, 2016)

I'd still like that driver if anyone has it...just saying haha.


----------



## BattleGarage (Apr 16, 2016)

Customer service actually got back to me with a Dropbox link with the driver! I'm kind of amazed they responded that quickly...I'll test it out tomorrow. 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## danhelsing (Mar 20, 2017)

BattleGarage said:


> Customer service actually got back to me with a Dropbox link with the driver! I'm kind of amazed they responded that quickly...I'll test it out tomorrow.
> 
> Fingers crossed!



Hey Did this work ? If so, could you provide the link that had the drivers ?


----------



## mikesteelkore (Apr 8, 2017)

i like to know too.. im having same problem... was working first day but 2nt day it wasnt... nothing at all on then mini disc they sent me need driver software


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

Everythings you need is Sure Cuts A Lot Pro software. This program support driver of your cutter.
I cannot see the manufacturer listed, and also cannot find any Spec sheets for the plotter on line.
I would suspect that the plotter will probably use either DMPL or HPGL as a language and we have many plotter drivers for both languages.
I would suggest trying the Creation – USCutter driver as a starting point.
Download/use Sure Cuts A Lot Pro,:
Craft Edge: Pro Scrapbook and Vinyl Cutter Software for Cutting machines, plotters and Engravers

------------------------------------------------------------------------

This 28 " Cutting Plotter Works for advertising industry, car beauty industry,fashion design
Contour Cutting: Including *Sure Cuts A Lot Pro software* and laser registration mark reading
LCD screen and large control panel buttons
Adjustable speed and force 
Dual position carriage (front position for cut-through, rear position for standard vinyl)
Roland compatible blade holder 
Ball pen: works as plotting instrument
Two fully adjustable pinch-rollers

Artcut software is a professional-quality
3D-shadow (drop-shadow feature)
Compatible with Windows 7, VISTA, XP. USB interface.
110V-220V power version and USA.UK.EU plugs for the country all over the world
Typical Applicational Filed: Heat transfer,Vinyl sticker

Works with thousands of free TrueType Fonts including Dingbat/Wingding Fonts
Import various file formats, including SVG and PDF
Drawing tools to draw and edit shapes
Weld overlapping letters and shapes together
Select styles, including shadow and blackout, to change the look of letters and shapes
Auto-tracing feature to automatically convert images for cutting
Save and share your design layouts
Free technical support and access to professionally made video training series

Package Content 
1 x 28" Cutter Plotter
1 x User's Manual
1 x *Artcut Software*
1 x Power Cord
1 x Serial Cable
1 x Blades Holder
1 x Pen Holder
1 x 3" Driver CD
1 x Stand
3 x Blades


----------



## hoodytj (Apr 26, 2017)

BattleGarage said:


> Customer service actually got back to me with a Dropbox link with the driver! I'm kind of amazed they responded that quickly...I'll test it out tomorrow.
> 
> Fingers crossed!


Hey buddy. You wouldn't still have the dropbox link? I'm not getting any response from the supplier of mine.


----------

